

Making structural sense with CSS selectors - derwiki
http://exchange.causes.com/2011/08/causes-tech-making-structural-sense-with-css-selectors/

======
chrisbroadfoot
Nit: these are not selectors. They are declarations:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/syndata.html#declaration>

